# Pine bedding



## countrygirlcolorado (Jul 16, 2012)

Can I not use pine shavings for a substrate?


----------



## Creedence (Jul 16, 2012)

No, pine/cedar is toxic to tortoises


----------



## countrygirlcolorado (Jul 16, 2012)

Well I read on here that I can buy cyprus mulch from lowes in big bags, but the one by my house doesnt have it. Is there an alternative substrate I can use? I have a red foot tortoise and would like to find something in bigger bags. Someone also said alfalfa pellets?


----------



## Creedence (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't have any experience with redfoots, so I'll let one of the owners on here tell you what they use. Alfalfa pellets aren't very good, as they mold easily, which will probably happen very quickly in a humid redfoot enclosure. You can start with organic topsoil (no fertilizers) and mix in clean play sand or coconut coir. They sell compressed bricks of coconut coir at pet stores for relatively cheap. You just soak it in a gallon of water and it makes around eight quarts of coir. Good luck!


----------



## wellington (Jul 16, 2012)

Pine and cedar is not good for almost every animal they sell it for. Peat moss or coconut coir are good. My fave is coconut coir. It holds humidity the best and won't mold.


----------



## tortadise (Jul 16, 2012)

dont use pellets they are no good for any tort. Too dry. With your more humid required species like redfoots, and cannot find cypress mulch, you can use topsoil, and or hardwood mulch. your hardwood mulch will typically consist of oak, and elm tree chips which is safe. Just make sure their is no additives in the product offered at lowes or home depot. 

Bedding mix is also an option, its topsoil, and cypress mulch pre-mixed in a bag, just make sure their is no perlite in it. (little white styrofoam balls, these can be injested and cause an impaction of your tortoise)

good luck


----------



## countrygirlcolorado (Jul 16, 2012)

I found a nursery in town that sells bags of 3 cubic foot cyprus mulch for $7.99 (for those red foot owners who live in the Colorado springs area ) I always have soft wood pine shavings laying around because I have a barn and we use it for EVERYTHING down there! So I thought I would kill two birds with one stone  but I'm glad I found Cyprus for a better price


----------



## RonHays (Jul 16, 2012)

Cyprus is all I use.


----------

